# Medellín (Colombia): Metrópolis en expansión



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Saludos a todos los amigos peruanos. Este trhead es para mostrarles algunas fotos desconocidas de Medellín, la segunda ciudad de Colombia. Es una urbe que está teniendo en este momento un boom económico muy fuerte. 

Este es un reportaje fotográfico compuesto por 75 fotos divididas en cuatro tandas o secciones:

Sección 1: Edificios Altos
Sección 2: Nueva Arquitectura
Sección 3: Patrimonio Arquitectónico
Sección 4: Nuestra gente y eventos
y un bonus de 4 fotos

Espero les agrade y dimensionen esta ciudad colombiana, que comienza a emerger en importancia en toda latinoamérica, con su modelo de desarrollo sostenible y continua pacificación. 

Sin más rodeos, empiezo :cheers:




TANDA 1: EDIFICIOS ALTOS


1) Edifico Corfinsura (13 pisos)









2) Cámara de Comercio de Medellín (33 pisos)









3) Edificios en el Poblado









4) Juzgados Municipales (30 pisos)









5) Edificio Perú Oriental (15 pisos)









6) Clínica Medellín (15 pisos)









7) Torre Colseguros (20 pisos)









8) Torres de Bomboná (5 edificios de 25 pisos cada uno)









9) Edificio Bancolombia (actualmente en construcción) 12 pisos. 









10) Banco de La República (19 pisos) y Torre del Café (36 pisos)









11) Edifico Edatel (16 pisos), construido en 1958









12) Hotel Novelty (15 pisos)









13) Torre 47 (16 pisos)










14) Banco Granahorrar (13 pisos)









15) Hotel Dann Carlton (20 pisos)









16) Un edifico ahí









17) Torre DHL Express (19 pisos)









18) Torre Coltejer (37 pisos)









19) Bancafé El Poblado (24 pisos)









20) Clínica Medellín Poblado (16 pisos)









21) Torre Argos (20 pisos), es la sede de la cementera más grande de Colombia









22) Torre Intermédica (19 pisos)









23) Banco Caja Social (14 pisos)









24) Clínica Medellín Av Oriental (15 pisos)









25) Un edifico ahí (12 pisos)














TANDA 2: NUEVA ARQUITECTURA DE MEDELLÍN

26) Parque Biblioteca San Javier (ya lo inauguraron)









27) Biblioteca Temática de EPM









28) Caja de Madera (en Plaza Mayor, centro de convenciones)









29) Planetario Municipal (observatorio astronómico y pantalla en 3D)









30) Plaza Mayor









31) Puerta Urbana interior









32) Puerta Urbana Exterior









33) Tunel de Occidente









34) Intercambio Vial de Punto Cero









35) Bunker de la Fiscalía (en construcción)









36) Parque Biblioteca La Quintana









37) La Quintana









38) La Ladera









39) Parque Biblioteca España 









40) Laboratorio de Sismología de Eafit









41) Biblioteca Fundadores en el CES









42) Biblioteca Fundadores en el CES









43) CES









44) Urbanización La Playa









45) Museo Interactivo









46) Parque Biblioteca de Belén (diseñada por Japoneses)









47) Plaza de Toros









48) Estación del Metro Cable Nuevo Occidente









49) Orquideorama Jardín Botánico









50) Plaza de la Luz









51) Edificio Inteligente de EPM










TANDA 3: PATRIMONIO ARQUITECTÓNICO Y CULTURAL

52) Museo El Castillo









53) Museo Universidad de Antioquia









54) Museo de Antioquia









55) Museo de Arte Moderno









56) Paraninfo Universidad de Antioquia









57) Museo cementerio San Pedro









58) Museo cementerio San Pedro









59) Museo cementerio San Pedro









60) Museo cementerio San Pedro









61) Museo cementerio San Pedro









62) Museo cementerio San Pedro









63) Museo cementerio San Pedro









64) Museo cementerio San Pedro









65) Museo cementerio San Pedro









66) Palacio Egipcio









67) Palacio Nacional









68) Palacio de la Cultura









69) Plaza de San Ignacio









70) Estación del ferrocarril de Antioquia









TANDA 4: NUESTRA GENTE Y EVENTOS ESPECIALES


71) El Airsbus A380, el avión más grande del mundo, aterrizando en el aeropuerto internacional de Medellín









72) Desfile de Moda Infantil en Colombia Moda









73) Desfile de Harley Davidson









74) Desfile de Ropa Interior en Colombia Moda









75 Bautizo en la Sinagoga Judía del Teodoro Hertz (vía las palmas)









BONUS

Alumbrado Navideño de Medellín (el mejor de Latinoamérica)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EXCELENTE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ME ENCANTO MEDELLIN SE VE MODERNA....YA QUISIERA TENER EDIFICIOS ASI EN TRUJILLO.....GRAX POR COMPARTIR LAS FOTOS.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve que es una ciudad bastante desarrollada, solo hay un par de edificios que no me gustaron pero la ciudad en sí se ve bastante atractiva. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ahhh!! amo la descentralización Colombiana  desde cuando que Medellin es tan linda?  supongo que desde hace mucho tiempo, solo que ahora a despertado... me encanta, saludos a tu linda ciudad.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k hermozo es colombia y k bonitos lugares" y k lindas actividades hacen"
muy bueno las photos k lindo es" y k bellas mujeres hay por alla!
saludos para la gente colombiana"


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

medellin es otro level, ojala algun algunas de nuestras ciudades del interior pueda semejarze a esta...


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias por sus comentarios!!!!!

Más fotos

Interior de un vagon del metro









Parque de Guatapé (hacia el norte de Medellín)









Aeropuerto Internacional José María Cordoba









Aeropuerto Regional Olaya Herrera









Otro Vagón del Metro









Metrocable Nuevo Occidente









Metrocable Comuna Nororiental









Museo de Antioquia









Alumbrados de Navidad









Puente Calle Colombia









Sistema Turibus









Centro Comercial Unicentro









Centro Comercial Oviedo









Parque Norte









Película de Terror filmada en los estudios Palo Alto Films de medellín (vean el trailer en Youtube)









Hipermercados Éxito (la cadena de Hipermercados más grande de Colombia, son alrededor de 250 tiendas)


















Hipermercados Carrefour (hay siete en todo Medellín)









Tiendas Juan Valdéz (es nuestra pequeña multinacional que ha comenzado a expandirse por todo el mundo)









Juan Valdez en Santiago de Chile









Juan Valdez en Washington









Alumbrado navideño









Algunos proyectos ya construidos









Salón del centro de convenciones









Una zona industrial cerca al centro









Biblioteca España









Una calle ahí









Casa de la música









Cementerio San Pedro









Mural citadino










Parque El Poblado (ese tipo de pantallas se llaman espectacolor y hay muchas por toda la ciudad, las fabrican aquí mismo en Colombia)









Puente colgante de Envigado









Intercambio Vial La Aguacatala









Vistas Aérea del Suroriente









Metro de Medellín atravesando parte del centro




































Parque Explora (de los que más me gustan)









Centro de Medellín


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

buenisimo Medellin..... espero ir pronto....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente sorprendente esta gran ciudad


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

la sana envidia me corroe

la sana paisas,, la sana


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Impresionante .... muy impresionante.

Conclusión: nos falta mucho para ponernos al día


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Ahora con el nuevo vuelo directo Medellín-Lima, les quedará muy fácil y económico venir a esta ciudad y todos serán bienvenidos!!!!. Con 500 dólares se pueden dar un viajecito con estadía de cuatro días.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bonito. Creo que con el tiempo deberían crear un subforo Resto del Mundo que tal? moderadores tomen nota .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

esoal said:


> buenisimo Medellin..... espero ir pronto....


yo tamb ya me decidi estuve en bogota y nada que ver con las fotos de medellin, volveria a colombia solo por ver a ese ciudad, q atractivos turisticos tiene??


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

tacall said:


> yo tamb ya me decidi estuve en bogota y nada que ver con las fotos de medellin, volveria a colombia solo por ver a ese ciudad, q atractivos turisticos tiene??


Pues antes de venir a Medellin, te recomiendo que vayás a Cartagena, una ciduad muy magica.

Este es un link de la ciudad:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601902


Mañana por la tarde te mando un PM para que te informés de los datos importantes de Medellin, y que podés hacer, etc..., hoy ya es muy tarde.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

se le ve densa y con arquitectura vanguardista..me encantaria tambien ver mas seguido threads de ciudades peruanas en el foro colombiano,,aunq nos digan "centralizados" jaja


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonita ciudad, ojalá algún día las ciudades del interior del país puedan tener tal desarrollo.

PD: Buena sugerencia la del subforo Resto del Mundo


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Es digno de admiración ver el progreso de esta ciudad colombiana muy apesar de los grandes conflictos sociales (terrorismo - FARC). Pero para ella no es excusa para ser lo que es. Grande Colombia


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Me gustó mucho Medellin, se ve muy cosmopolita.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Pues antes de venir a Medellin, te recomiendo que vayás a Cartagena, una ciduad muy magica.
> 
> Este es un link de la ciudad:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601902
> ...


Cartagena!  conocida.. una ciudad de ensueño  espero conocerla algun dia


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Una mini caminada por el Poblado (domingo en la mañana)

Oslo, un nuevo hotel sobre la loma de El Tesoro, próximamente









Quebec, ya alcanzó su máxima altura



























*Avenida 34, mirando al norte*


















*Rumbo a Castilla (de El Poblado)*
Algunos edificios de la zona































































*Un pequeño camino dentro del mini-recorrido*









*El famoso Saint Moritz (excelente edificio)*









*Y puente Madero al frente, otro titán*









*Un pequeño skyline en formación estrato 6*




































*Otro camino verde*


















*La torre intermédica al fondo*









*Sobre la Av. El Poblado, el San Fernando Plaza*



























*Algunos edificios más de vuelta*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos se ve un lugar con altura, muy tranquilo... demasiado, pero sera por la mañana


----------



## Javier_mdc (Oct 31, 2007)

La verdad el interior del Poblado si es extremadamente tranquilo (Sin contar las zonas con vias importantes), muy silencioso. 

D-Link gracias por las imágenes. Se nota el auge en El Poblado.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindas las nuevas fotos de medallo, si que se respira paz .


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que envidia  jaja tiene una ciudad maravillosa.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que envidia  jaja tiene una ciudad maravillosa.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Medallo cada vez más hermosa


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

...


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

PeterPaisa said:


> Es sólo tu percepción, aquí en Colombia los narcotraficantes que han quedado, no se pasean tan orondos como dices. Aquí el despliegue policial y sus equipos de inteligencia hacen que tales delincuentes ya no puedan ni dormir tranquilos. Medellín se ha desarrollado muchísimo a pesar de sus problemas pasados y con el ritmo actual, de crecimiento está pronta a equipararse con ciudades como Monterrey o Curitiba, tanto en calidad de vida como en educación.
> 
> Les doy un dato económico, comparando con otras ciudades de Latinaomérica (Fuente Revista América Economia, ranking de ciudades 2008)
> 
> ...



Imposible que Lima tenga 36 mil millones como PBI; Lima representa el 45% del PBI del Perú (aprox.), que es 110 mil millones.

Vendría a ser casi 50 mil millones. 

Supongo que el PBI per cápita también está mal; es decir; Perú tiene ligeramente un PBI Per Cápita mayor que el de Colombia en Nominal y en PPA (con las nuevas mediciones); y siendo el Perú todo lo contrario a Colombia (centralizado en Lima) es de suponer que el PBI de Lima (45%) va a ser uno de los más destacados no solo en las cifras sino también por la cantidad de gente (8 millones) con ese ingreso.




alejoaoa said:


> Como dijo PP, es porque américa economía tenía datos viejos, que en el 2008 por fin actualizó.


No entiendo en qué se habrán basado; pero por lo menos deberían haber visto la actualización del PBI Per Cápita PPA que se hizo.



Javier_mdc said:


> Peter Paisa créeme que esos datos son imposibles. Te explico el PIB per cápita es el promedio de dinero ganado por los habitantes de una zona en un año. Si tu dices que el de Medellín son 13.000 dólares, estas diciendo que en promedio al año un paisa se gana más de 35 millones de pesos es decir casi 3 millones de pesos al mes. Por Dios eso es absurso, que en promedio los paisas ganen 3 millones al mes?. Te creo un 4.000 dolares, pero 13.000 es totalmente ilusorio. Sería decir que en la ciudad abundan los estratos 4 y 5, cuando la gran mayoría son estrato 3 y 2.
> 
> No nos engañemos. Yo estoy orgulloso de mi ciudad, pero la vendo como es, no con mentiras.


Colombia tiene una buena descentralización; si Medellín tuviese 13 mil dólares en Per Cápita significaría todo lo contrario porque el PBI Per Cápita de Colombia está en 3800 dólares. (Si una ciudad tiene 13 mil en per cápita y la media nacional es de 3800 quiere decir que hay lugares donde deben haber ingresos per cápita demasiado bajos para que el promedio llegue a 3800)

----------------------------------


Muy aparte de eso; siempre he visto a Medellín como la ciudad modelo que deben seguir Trujillo y Arequipa; a pesar de la gran diferencia entre sus poblaciones (Medellín tiene 3 veces la población de cada una de ellas) se puede ordenar la ciudad como se ha hecho allá e incluso proyectarse a más.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

JaVPrO said:


> Imposible que Lima tenga 36 mil millones como PBI; Lima representa el 45% del PBI del Perú (aprox.), que es 110 mil millones.
> 
> Vendría a ser casi 50 mil millones.
> 
> ...


El Pib per capita de Colombia no esta en 3,000 esta en 7,200. Medellin aporta el 11% del PIB de Colombia lo cual muestra una gran descentralizacion ya que Bogotá aporta el 25%. Cali tambien aporta cerca del 5%...


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Qué bueno que les hayan gustado las fotos, a pesar de que fueron tomadas con celular, se puede aprecviar mucho de la ciudad.
Cuando tenga más tiempo pseto otras inéditas de Medellín.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

No solo es hermosa y moderna... sino la capital de los mas grandes eventos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

D-LinK said:


> Qué bueno que les hayan gustado las fotos, a pesar de que fueron tomadas con celular, se puede aprecviar mucho de la ciudad.
> Cuando tenga más tiempo pseto otras inéditas de Medellín.


con celular xuu no se nota... q buen celular jeje


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

cada ciudad tiene lo suyo...

las ciudades de colombia son caracteristicas en fotos aereas el color naranja, bien sea por los ladrillos o por los techos, incluso por los colores preferidos de las fachadas.

pero bogota y medellin tienen un nucleo parecido a ciudades norteamericanas, donde se concentran edificios de buena altura y le hace muy bonito.

medellin en buena hora es una urbe muy bella, ya quisieramos los peruanos tener este tipo de ciudad como una segunda ciudad del peru.....pues colombia tiene muchas ciudades bellas, grandes y modernas, mientras que peru solo lima se considera una gran urbe en pleno boom inmobiliario y desarrollo urbano excelente y luego le siguen ciudades como arequipa y trujillo pues q recien estan empezando a modernizarce y para compararlo con medellin, cali, cartagenta, bucaramanga, barranquilla y otras les falta todavia.........pero el nivel de vida de todas estas ciudade se parecen al de las peruanas.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

DEJEN YA LOS DATOS DE PIB Y ESO, ESTE THREAD NO ES UN VS. Gracias. 

Ahora,
fotos:

*1.*


*2.*

*
3.*

*
4.*

*
5*.

*
6.*








[/B]

7.[/B]

*
8.*

*
9.*

*
10.*


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


> El Pib per capita de Colombia no esta en 3,000 esta en 7,200. Medellin aporta el 11% del PIB de Colombia lo cual muestra una gran descentralizacion ya que Bogotá aporta el 25%. Cali tambien aporta cerca del 5%...


Sí, qué bueno fuera que la distribución del PBI acá fuera como allá..:bash: Perú tiene que aprender de Colombia; no solo en descentralización sino en lo referente a lo social ya que Colombia tiene un IDH mayor al de acá. 

Acá te pongo unos datos más actualizados: 

-El PBI Per Cápita Nominal de Colombia es 3619 (al 2007) dólares. Fuente


-El PBI Per Cápita PPA de Colombia sí esta en la cifra que tú mencionas, pero en PBI Per Cápita PPA (que es el que se mide para comparar cifras entre países).

País 2007 2008 2009
Chile: 13936,453 14673,11 15424,232 
Uruguay: 11621,119 12565,873 13305,225 
Perú: 7802,934 8383,291 8909,222 
Colombia: 6724,347 7059,138 7392,696 

Datos del FMI (Abril del 2008)

Saludos..


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Cuanta neblina se ve en la foto 6 .. Le da un aire elegante...

Por lo visto, Medellín también tiene sus días grises como Lima; siempre la imaginé con un clima templado seco.


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

^^
Pues cuando llueve, el rocío y la niebla se alzan sobre el valle del aburrá donde no muy alta, se topan con los edificios y casas sobre las montañas que la rodean.


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Unas fotos del centro de la ciudad, cortesía del forista *Sevahe*



Sevahe said:


> Algunas Fotos de Carabobo en Medellin. ( Palacio Nacional )


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la foto 10 luce bien planificada la ciudad y con unas vias bastante anchas...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

fayo said:


> cada ciudad tiene lo suyo...
> 
> las ciudades de colombia son caracteristicas en fotos aereas el color naranja, bien sea por los ladrillos o por los techos, incluso por los colores preferidos de las fachadas.
> 
> ...


Que bueno que aparecieran más fotos en este thread ... a nivel de calle se le ve muy bien a Medellín, muy linda ciudad.

Uhmmm ... tienes razón pero creo que ya debemos dejar de lamentarnos de los errores del pasado y trabajar para desarrollar nuestras regiones ... hay que mirar hacia el futuro, no quedarnos en el pasado ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Aqui les pongo mas fotos, de una Medellin mas cotidiana. Las fotos las tomé del foro colombiano del forista Pablo323:


Aunque es un simple McDonalds, es el que mas me gusta de la ciudad.


















































































Gran Via Mall, en el barrio la Loma de los Bernal









CC Oviedo









Piazza Bella Mall









Seniors Club









Av El Poblado


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

^^Lindas fotos!!!, y no tienen fotos de Laureles?... ese fue mi antiguo barrio en Medellin


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Tu viviste aqui?

Ya las busco y en 10 minutos las pongo.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Laureles, fotos del foro colombiano:


Aereas:




Street Level:






















Juan Valdez!














http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1184/s4030981hg0.jpg

C.C. Unicentro.

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/198/s4030982gv8.jpg

http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/7971/s4030985ns7.jpg


http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/4199/s4030986za5.jpg



http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/2987/s4030989dx0.jpg


http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/3708/s4030991de6.jpg



http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/3491/s4030997ht6.jpg

Lastima que los cables de luz afeen tanto el barrio, porque cuando vos caminas por ahi y no se notan es eralmente espectacular, como El Poblado. Aunque ya se está trabajando en eso y en cada obra que se hace se esta metiendo el cableado bajo tierra.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edificio mas alto del barrio - 66m


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Tu viviste aqui?
> 
> Ya las busco y en 10 minutos las pongo.


Si, he vivido allá por 10 años (entre 1985 y 1995), mi madre es Paisa  y voy a visitar a mi familia y amigos cada cierto tiempo... que rico es ver mi barrio antiguo, cada vez más bello... vivía x la Ave. Nutibara, a pocas calles del Exito.

Gracias por las foticos parce


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

thewild2007 said:


> Si, he vivido allá por 10 años (entre 1985 y 1995), mi madre es Paisa  y voy a visitar a mi familia y amigos cada cierto tiempo... que rico es ver mi barrio antiguo, cada vez más bello... vivía x la Ave. Nutibara, a pocas calles del Exito.
> 
> Gracias por las foticos parce


Con gusto. Perdoname por lo metido, pero cuando fue la ultima vez que viniste?


Es que desde el 2005 la ciudad se nos puso mas bonita que nunca.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

^^Ud. fresco, pregunte lo que quiera ... me fui a dar una vueltica por allá en Octubre 2006 (fechas en que estrenaron "Sin Tetas no hay Paraiso" ) y estuve como 2 semanas por la ciudad, y me di la oportunidad de ir a Guatapé, después de casi 15 años, y el paisaje desde el Peñón hacia la represa es impresionante... La ciudad ha mejorado muchísimo desde que tocó mudarme y cada vez está más preciosa. Pero aproveché en ir a otras ciudades (Cali, Bogotá, Bucaramanga, Cartagena, Barranquilla y Santa Marta), que de hecho ya las conocía de antes (excepto Cali y Santa Marta) y siempre provoca regresar.
Lima, aparte de ser mi ciudad natal, pues también es encantadora, con todas las virtudes que nos encargamos de mostrar en sitios como el SSC, asi que cuando ud. quiera, está más que bienvenido


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Eh, que bueno. Entonces si alcanzaste a conocer Medellin bonita, y eso que cada dia se pone mejor. Ojala algun dia tenga la oportunidad de ir a Lima, una ciudad que me gustaría mucho conocer.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por compartir las fotos  no tengo el gusto de conocer esta ciudad, pero me han hablado tan bien de esta hermosa ciudad 

saludos


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Acá refresco el thread con una foto que muestra el Centro neto de la ciudad, otro poco del Centro Internacional de Convenciones y el Centro Administrativo La Alpujarra (lugar que aloja el poder administrativo tanto de la ciudad de Medellín como la del Departamento o Estado de Antioquia).
Esta foto ilustra bastante bien la densidad de la ciudad, y no estamos contando áreas tan densas como Laureles ni El Poblado.

Saludos.



santiagolds18 said:


> flickr


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Estoy intentando pasar esta página para montar otras fotos de Medellín y un par de videos de la ciudad.


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

De paso agradezco a los foristas Paisas que han llevado Medellín por Perú en SSC, y por supuesto que a nuestros amigoa peruanos de SSC que muy formalmente se han comportado con nosotros y el thread gracias a todos ha tenido un éxito increible.

Entre otras cosas, me dieron ganas de irme de tour gastronómico por Lima...:cheers:


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

Esta es una buena tanda de fotos de Medellín extarídas de mi thread de Medellín, pero que fueron tomadas por el forista colombiano Aulus Albius.




> Y aun cuando estos sitios tienen más fotos tomadas que una playboy... vale la pena verlas. Enjoy it!


Comenzando la tarde el día pintaba muy lindo con un sol no muy fuerte, e iba de norte a sur así entonces...
*
Parque de los deseos*





















*Justo a un lado, Parque Explora*.































*Entrada del renaciente Jardin Botanico (traeré fotos del interior en cuanto este todo completamente terminado)*











*Se acerca mi transporte a la siguiente parada...*


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

*Densidad de MEDELLÍN (video actualizado) desde el Poblado*






*MEDELLÍN (SECTOR SAN LUCAS)*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me parece bonita pero para ser sincero no me llama mucho la atencion


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Medallo como siempre luciendose. Me encanta su vegetacion y su gente es lo maximo. Este año nuevo ke paso estuve por ahi entre a uno de esos restaurantes bacanes que hay en el parque Lleras (en realidad no me acuerdo del nombre) y me comi un cevichito que estaba buenazo. En realidad me alegra mucho ver que tambien nuestra comida este llegando por alla y que la gente tenga buena aceptacion.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep mucho de algo como q ya no da interes...


----------

